# Please help me replace the blower on a Monessen direct vent (LX36DVN)?



## Flathead (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a "Lexington Forge" LX36DVN made by Monessen. I am facing the reality that the blower motor is out in the thing. I was SO hoping it was the thermostat sensor. Well no luck. Does anybody out there have a clue how to get to that thing to get it out? Do I go through the floor of the firebox or do I literally have to remove the whole fireplace from the frame itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure, i dont think they sold lots of those units, so its best to call tech...

Monessen tech service: 800-867-0454


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 22, 2012)

Most of the time the blower is an option, but according to the on-line literature, the blower comes standard with this unit. Unless there is a LOT of clearance in the valve cavity, removing/replacing may be a biotch. Did you check to see if the junction box in that cavity is hot? Maybe a breaker has been tripped...


----------



## Flathead (Oct 22, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Most of the time the blower is an option, but according to the on-line lterature, the blower comes standard with this unit. Unless there is a LOT of clearance in the valve cavity, removing/replacing may be a biotch. Did you check to see if the junction box in that cavity is hot? Maybe a breaker has been tripped...


 
Yeah I've checked everything.  It's just flat dead as best I can tell.  I called the guy at the dealership where I bought it, and he said that I have to take out the burners, and the entire floor of the firebox to get to it. 

I'll tell you what really bothers me about my problem.  Not the fact that it's literally buried down inside the stove and will be a headache to remove.  But instead it's the fact that I feel like I've been hurled 25 years into the past trying to find a replacement blower.  First, Monessen refuses to deal with their customers directly.  So I call their various dealers (including the one that I bought it from 6 years ago).  The replies varied from "our guy who does the ordering won't be back for a week" to "We might get the manufacturer to drop ship it to you.  Let me call you back....(and no return phone call)" to basically "We don't know how to get it" or "we may be able to get it in about 10-14 business days".  If you google the part number, you get a couple of online companies who have it listed on their website, but simply don't have it.  There are TONS of stores out there who want to sell you one of these fireplaces nowadays, but seemingly none of them have any motivation whatsoever to sell the parts when they go bad.

SO IF THERE'S ANY OF YOU DEALERS OUT THERE WHO HAVE IT AND ARE MOTIVATED ENOUGH to hustle and ship it promptly like the rest of the internet retail world does nowadays (not in "probably 10-14 days"), send me an email and I'll buy it from you.  Then after I get it, I'll sing your praises here.  Thanks.  Sorry, I just had to vent.  I've spent every free minute of my day on the telephone looking for that blower.


----------

